# Browning Buckmark model?



## Rickgus

Hi, I just joined the forum. I have a question about a Browning Buckmark that I own. I purchased this pistol years ago used and don't have any information as to model etc. I did find on a forum how to identify production date. Serial number starts with the 655PR..... which would indicate this pistol was produced in 1987. Was there only one Buckmark back then or were there several models available then? Any information would be appreciated!

Thanks - Rick


----------



## Rickgus

I was hoping to get a definitive answer from the experts, but I guess not! I think I found the answer, so thanks just the same!


----------



## hillman

I'll translate that to mean "Thanks for nothing". Um, what is the answer, anyway?


----------



## Scorpion8

Rickgus said:


> I was hoping to get a definitive answer from the experts, but I guess not! I think I found the answer, so thanks just the same!


This ain't fast-serve ice cream. You're asking a question about an almost 30-year old model.


----------



## DJ Niner

Looking at a catalog from that era, it appears as though there was only one Buckmark version at that time, along with the similar yet more expensive Browning Challenger III. If my memory is still sound at this late hour, I faintly remember owning one of those early Buckmark models at some point in the distant past (I've bought/sold/traded a LOT of guns in the last 35+ years).

That Buckmark had a blue finish, a slab-sided/rounded-top-and-bottom barrel, and cheesy plastic grips with flat sides and a weird skip-line-checkering pattern molded-in. The grips on mine were warped, and didn't hold the mag release button spring in place very well, so I was constantly taking the right-side grip off to fix the spring that had slipped out of position. This model has sported two different rear sights, depending on exactly when it was made; it was either a cheap flat piece of sheet metal, or a more robust-looking multi-part sight assembly (I think this version had twin opposing screws to adjust for windage; you had to loosen a screw on one side, and tighten a screw on the other side, to move the sight). Mine had the cheap-looking sheet metal sight. Functional in a very basic sense, but butt-ugly.

The pistol was quite reliable and accurate, with a decent enough trigger pull weight and feel, given the modest cost. I replaced the grips as soon as I found some later-model Buckmark hard rubber grips. Heck, I might still have the old grips in one of my take-this-crap-to-the-gun-show-in-hopes-of-selling-it-for-a-few-bucks junk boxes.


----------



## Rickgus

Sorry if I came across at wanting "fast serve ice cream!" but you see 70 views for the thread, you would think someone might have an answer. I so far have found nothing definitive as to model. I think back then it was just the model BUCKMARK?

Here's an excellent article I found. Many of you might have already read this, but for those who haven't, you might enjoy!

http://www.guns.com/2014/03/13/browning-buckmark-30-years-plinking-excellence-video/

I hope this will offer a hyperlink, as I am new at this. I won't know until I click the Post reply button!


----------



## Rickgus

Not what I was hoping to provide the forum! I'll keep trying as the article is worth the effort!

Rick


----------



## Rickgus

In trying to create a hyperlink for this forum, I can't pull up the article now. Has me puzzled! Below is the entire URL for the article:

http://www.guns.com/2014/03/13/browning-buckmark-30-years-plinking-excellence-video/

Oh, and from reading additional articles, I believe my Buckmark is the Buckmark Plus which began in the production year 1987 and I guess the slab-side barrel is what distinguishes the "Plus" . Any input on this would be appreciated. Thanks - Rick


----------



## Scorpion8

Well I know for one that Browning was rather prolific in their models. I have 3 Buckmarks, two ordered the same year and they have different barrels. I don't know or have any reference available from the era that yours was made, but you can try Cornell Publications (Cornell Publications - World's Largest Old Gun Catalog & Manual Reprinter) who offer reprints of old firearms manuals and catalogs. Get a Browning catalog from that year and see what models were available.

As for the fact that 70-some folks viewed your question without answering or replying, that's just a fact that a few thousand folks pass thru the forum on a daily basis. Many more people view each thread than actually contribute. I try to contribute when I can, but I read almost everything.


----------



## Rickgus

Scorpion - I realize that about the number of members viewing vs those that contribute. I just put that in my post after finding out the info before getting a response, but maybe I worded it wrong. I apologize to all if I came across as being inconsiderate! I did find an exact Browning Buckmark as mine on Gun Broker.com. They even have a picture of the end cap of the original box which shows a slightly lower serial number on it than mine has! Anyway, thanks for responding to me! Have a nice day! - Rick


----------



## DJ Niner

Thanks for that link to the article, Rickgus; it had photos of both of the model variations I talked about (the ones with the flat, skip-line-checkered grips). The first flat-grip model shown had the cheesy sheet-metal rear sight like the one I owned; the second photo with the same grips showed the improved rear sight, and as a bonus, the exploded view showed the two opposing windage screws on the improved sight.

Great article!


----------



## Rickgus

DJ - I have the original flat plastic checkered grips on my Buckmark. Do you know if the newer style grips will fit my frame?


----------



## DJ Niner

Some of the slightly newer model grips will fit, but not the NEWEST models, which have a different frame profile (anything with finger grooves probably would NOT work on your pistol).

If you go back and look at the linked page you found:

The Browning Buck Mark: 30-years of plinking excellence (VIDEO) - Guns.com

the black rubber grips on the Buckmark that are shown between the two photos of Buckmarks with the same style grips as your gun; those should fit, as they are the ones I used on mine. The wood grips which are the same basic shape as the rubber grips (shown on the photos of the "Railed 5.5 inch Heavy Round barrel Buck Mark Field Model" and the "Buck Mark Silhouette model in 22LR with a 10-inch barrel") will also work, as I used those style grips later, just before I sold my pistol.

Later, the profile of the Buckmark frame was changed to make it smaller, and add the gentle front strap finger grooves on some models (see the photo between the two photos I referenced, above; the metal grip frame is thinner front-to-back, rounded at the rear, and finger-grooved at the front). Grips for those models probably will not work on your pistol, and even if you got them installed, I think they would look weird on your larger frame (contours wouldn't match very well).


----------



## Rickgus

DJ - Thanks for the reply. I am so glad you referenced the pics from the linked page so I could see the difference in the grips. I was trying to attach a pic of the grips I found on Gun Broker, but this site chose to fight me on that! They are basically the standard rubber grips you pointed out. I'd just like to replace the old plastic with something comfortable for range shooting. I realize that this Buckmark may have gained some value over the years and the nice looking wood grips would add a "touch" to it. Rubber works for me! I'd just like to forget about what this pistol might be worth and start enjoying it by taking it to the range once in awhile!

Thanks again DJ - Rick


----------



## DJ Niner

Glad I could help!

Those rather firm rubber grips aren't very tacky/grippy, so if you want a grip that "grabs you back", these won't do it. But I thought they were very comfortable, a HUGE improvement in the appearance department, and they work well for both right- and left-handed shooting/shooters.

Enjoy that Buckmark, they are great pistols!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Late to the party.

Have you gone to the Rimfire Central site ?
Here's the Forum "list".
Just page down to Browning sub-forum.
And you can find "all things Buckmark". :smt1099

RimfireCentral.com - Rimfire Community!


----------



## Rickgus

Thanks Dan. I'll check that out! I would like to get some newer style grips for the Buckmark, but man, are they expensive! So far I've checked out Gunbroker.com and Ebay. I'll checkout Rimfire next!


----------

